
The Disturbing Secret Behind the World’s Most Expensive Coffee (2016) - kimsk112
https://www.nationalgeographic.com/news/2016/04/160429-kopi-luwak-captive-civet-coffee-Indonesia/
======
aphextim
Answer: It's not exactly vegan friendly.

